

Go Ask Alice – What Really Went on in Wonderland - ableal
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/06/08/go-ask-alice-a-critic-at-large-lane

======
ableal
Filched from [http://www.aldaily.com](http://www.aldaily.com) , which tags it
with _" The story of Lewis Carroll: 98,721 letters sent or received, 3,000
photographs taken, a revolutionary imagination, an unknowable man..."_

As I gather from some biographical readings, it was possible in the London of
the late XIX and early XX century to send and receive letters twice (or three
times ?) a day, i.e. it would be possible to make dinner arrangements for the
same day by mail, which was convenient before there was a widespread telephone
system. Which is to say, many of those nearly 100k letters are probably the
equivalent of an "want to go out for lunch" email/SMS/whatever.

~~~
ableal
P.S. A piece titled 'Go Ask Alice' could use a nod to Grace Slick and
Jefferson Airplane, e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl89g2SwMh4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl89g2SwMh4)

